# should I leave him



## kore (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm confused. 

I love my husband but I'm not sure if he loves me anymore. He prefers we live apart because he says at the moment we can't afford to live together. we have a child together but I have be like a single parent.

I want a divorce but I'm scared that I rushing into the decision out of anger or to get back at him. I scared of the unknown future with out him. what if I don't see someone else? What if I fall for someone who might treat me worse? 

We have been living apart for about 4years now and it has been so lonely and fill with arguments and fights. I want to be happy, he says I'll would be, that I should just compromise but I don't believe him any more, I feel he has another woman but I don't have proof of that. The only fact I have is that we haven't been sexually active of about 3years now.

I need some advice, I'm so confused.


----------



## Fancy T (Jun 11, 2007)

You are right, you do love him. You must love him, and still have some hope to believe what he tells you. But does he love you? I don't see how he could by doing what he has done. I have never heard of a couple living apart to save money. If your instinct tells you he has another woman, that is probably right. We always worry about meeting someone who treats us worse, but we fail to remember that after every storm the sun shines. In other words things will get better. I think 4 years of compromising your happiness and being apart is enough time, I don't think you are rushing if you decide on a divorce.


----------



## DARRON (Jun 13, 2007)

Fancy T is right you have compromised long enough and in this case a child is involved, but have you two tried counseling. It may be likely that he is running away from something, the past has a strange way of affecting our present situation and unresolved issues of the past can stifle present and future happiness. My advice pray as hard as you can and then make a decision for you and your child!


----------

